# This is not possible!



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, I know I've already posted one for my doe but I'm not convinced this is possible. 
There is no due date for her, but I thought she was gunna kid a month ago!! 
She is so miserable. And I feel really bad!

The picture w/ my fingers on her tail head.... My fingers are just on the inside of her ligaments. Or what I think are her ligaments; might be her bones? 
What do y'all think?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would say she still has a little bit to go..poor baby lol..she is huge..but she has not dropped much yet. Is her bag full? super tight..? hard to tell on the pic? Im not good at ligs..so I cant say for sure but dont look deep enough??: ) Waiting is so hard isnt it!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

happybleats said:


> I would say she still has a little bit to go..poor baby lol..she is huge..but she has not dropped much yet. Is her bag full? super tight..? had to tell on the pic? Im not good at ligs..so I cant say from that : ) Waiting is so hard isnt it!!


She dropped three weeks ago then mysteriously wet back up? 
&&&&&& yeah pretty much. And it's hard.

But I'm about to go in and steal them.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..I know how you feel!! ..Kids move and readjust through out the last few months, so they looked dropped then back up again.....Patients..soon you will be snuggling some sweet babies..mama is adorable...


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

happybleats said:


> lol..I know how you feel!! ..Kids move and readjust through out the last few months, so they looked dropped then back up again.....Patients..soon you will be snuggling some sweet babies..mama is adorable...


Thank you!!
And yeah, I just don't understand it!
That's when she "dropped" vvv


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we just need to train them to do things our way in our timing.!! LOL..


----------



## fainthearted (Feb 28, 2012)

I had a hard time with ligs. I kept thinking I hope I am feeling the right thing, but when they were completely gone, I knew it. It has helped me a ton to learn this skill. I usually have a good idea within 24 hrs that I am going to expect babies. Good luck kidding


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

fainthearted said:


> I had a hard time with ligs. I kept thinking I hope I am feeling the right thing, but when they were completely gone, I knew it. It has helped me a ton to learn this skill. I usually have a good idea within 24 hrs that I am going to expect babies. Good luck kidding


Yeah, I figured it out but they are so far out that it's either they're gone ad that's her bone or it's them just REALLY far.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she has a bit left to go


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

StaceyRoop said:


> she has a bit left to go


Gaaaaaah! How long do you say?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

a day to a few more weeks  sorry there is no exact way to knwo without a breeding date


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

StaceyRoop said:


> a day to a few more weeks  sorry there is no exact way to knwo without a breeding date


D: ahhhhh


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she looks like a nice dairy goat so you should know when that udder fills and gets tight


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Don't worry, she is just following the Code of Honor. :/ Yes, IME once her ligs are gone, you will know. Also once they are gone, stay on call and check her often.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Alrighty. 

I'm ready to pop her w/ a pin! Lol


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Am I going crazy or is she caving???


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Crazy .....lol....JK....I don't know but you are so funny! I hope she goes soon!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Crazy .....lol....JK....I don't know but you are so funny! I hope she goes soon!


I'm not funny I'm desperate! D: lol an thanks.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL With that angle she does look a bit sunken at the hips and the tailhead. 
If your feeling bone, then your not feeling the ligs, they will be between that bone and the spine/tailhead. Feels like pencils running parallel. Her tailhead will appear to look like its raised/lifted up, and you'll nearly be able to wrap your fingers all the way around her tailhead. 
Sometimes I notice our does look like they aren't very pregnant or even pregnant anymore just before delivery.

Udder is a good sign, and watching for any changes in her attitude, etc.

Usually ligs are our best way to tell. The does may act normal, then when it's 'time' they will act a little off looking for a place to kid. Our does always kid in the barn.
We have a doe that won't kid unless she's in a stall lol
She will stand there stockstill staring at the house, talking, or pace the fence until I come out to put her in her stall!

We have another one that won't leave the barn area. She ALWAYS naps out in the sun with the others on nice sunny days, so when she took off to the barn this last time I knew it was time. The time before that she wouldn't leave the barn to go browse.

So you just have to do your best at noticing these changes in your doe. If you don't, it's not your fault, some does are just really tricky.

Hopefully she doesn't keep you waiting too much longer!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> LOL With that angle she does look a bit sunken at the hips and the tailhead.
> If your feeling bone, then your not feeling the ligs, they will be between that bone and the spine/tailhead. Feels like pencils running parallel. Her tailhead will appear to look like its raised/lifted up, and you'll nearly be able to wrap your fingers all the way around her tailhead.
> Sometimes I notice our does look like they aren't very pregnant or even pregnant anymore just before delivery.
> 
> ...


Well, she's been a bit rude lately, and that's not her, pregnant or just my baby, she knows she's my girl and that I love her. 
Today I found her ligaments, a lol squishy but not too much, and on Friday, what I was feeling, was her bone not ligs. So they were gone. 
I just don't understand her. 
When it warms up this week, if my cousin already gave birth, ill go out and sit w/ her. 
She is one that will kid in the barn, but likes people around and likes her sister there as well, she likes to go out w/ a bang such as hiding some where AND being last to kid. 
There is no way she will look like she isn't pregnant, she looks like a boer w/ twins and she's a nigi! Lol 
Usually, about a week before she will roll and do a complete roll and do some funny things, Friday, she was standing on her front legs, but her belly is so low, it was touching the ground (dot forget from legs still standing) her back legs were flat on the ground and not even out to the back, the legs were almost straight out! Lol


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Your right our dies really do look alike! Both stubborn to kid too!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

arigney said:


> Your right our dies really do look alike! Both stubborn to kid too!


Haha seeeee! 
It's been about a month now and I'm ready to go in and steal the babies! Lol 
I'm goin to breakfast then hopefully ill go check on her and find 3 little baby girls?;D 
Please god! I beg you!!!!! Lol


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Best of luck! Keep me posted!!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

arigney said:


> Best of luck! Keep me posted!!!


Thank you!! You too!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

If its a goat anything is possible:laugh:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

crocee said:


> If its a goat anything is possible:laugh:


Hahaha!

Well update: she had a LITTLE bit of slimy stuff on her cooch. 
I didn't pay much attention to it cause I was trying to save one of the triplets:/ it's a lil boy, the one all the way to the right









He just didnt get enough milk. Hasn't passed yet but we tried and tried. :/


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Poor baby. Hope he is ok


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

arigney said:


> Poor baby. Hope he is ok


He's, there's no hope!:/ 
Thanks though. 
I'm gunna pray for the fourth time ANYWAY!


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Well prayers never hurt! Are these the ones that don't belong to you? So heartbreaking


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

arigney said:


> Well prayers never hurt! Are these the ones that don't belong to you? So heartbreaking


Yeah, but in exchange for keepin my goats there, I help him. So:/


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

sorry you are having trouble emilieanne....I didn't read all the thread but how is your girl?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> sorry you are having trouble emilieanne....I didn't read all the thread but how is your girl?


Ahe is great actually JUST left her. Mom thinks she's in labor.....


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Good luck but so jealous!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Keep us posted.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Really?? :stars: :leap: :stars: :leap:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you guys! I will!! She dropped A LOT since Wednesday too!


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Any news?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

arigney said:


> Any news?


Nah!:/ 
I have driers Ed today so I can't go check on her. 
Prolly tomorrow though.


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Maybe you will have babies greet you tomorrow!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

arigney said:


> Maybe you will have babies greet you tomorrow!


HOPEFULLY!!! 
Then this will be the greatest week of my life!!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

I hope everything goes well! Can't wait to see how many she has! 

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

WalshKidsGoats said:


> I hope everything goes well! Can't wait to see how many she has!
> 
> Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
> www.walshkidsgoats.com
> Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


Thanks!! me either!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

.......anxiously waiting here........


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> .......anxiously waiting here........


Haha so am I!! I had a crazy dream last nightthat she had 2 babies and they were babies all right. GROWN UP! Lol then when I chased em to catch em, they turned into birds.......


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

LOL....too funny!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> Haha so am I!! I had a crazy dream last nightthat she had 2 babies and they were babies all right. GROWN UP! Lol then when I chased em to catch em, they turned into birds.......


Haha, you were having human pregnant dreams. When ever I was pregnant I had weird dreams like that.
How did drivers ed go? Babies yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Haha, you were having human pregnant dreams. When ever I was pregnant I had weird dreams like that.
> How did drivers ed go? Babies yet?


No babies yet, that i know of.... :/ 
And boy oh boy if I'm pregnant, I oughta be named Mary! Lol 
And it was fun.... But I haven't gotten to drive since the first day!:/


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

3 babies. 

1 girl two boys. 
More info later


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:stars: :leap: :stars: :leap: Yay!! Finally!! Congrats!! Woot!!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Congrats there soooo cute!!! 

Well worth the wait


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

More pics more pics


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol...ace~ now who's impatient! 

By the way.....MORE PICS!!!!!! LOL


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Congrats on the babies. That does sure did put you through the wringer.



emilieanne said:


> And boy oh boy if I'm pregnant, I oughta be named Mary! Lol


When I broke my hand I had to take a pregnancy test five times in a month. Once for the surgery, one for the cat scan and for every x-ray. I got sick and tired of peeing in a cup. I kept telling them if I'm pregnant then I'm another Mary and my baby is Jesus. They didn't get it.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Woo Hoo!!! Finally! Congrats!!!  More pics!!!

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Everything went smooth as can be, with the exceptional trying to get her in a stall: had to carry her there. 
She SAT ON MY LAP almost the whole time 
My baby loves me


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Congrats! They are adorable!!!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Have you decided what to name them yet?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Nah, I'm selling them all...... Not naming any. Lol


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Lol! Not naming them is probably a good idea then lol!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Haha one should be going to mollylue9 on here.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

That's cool! Do you have any more does kidding?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

One more til like September/October.


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Congrats they are beautiful! Maybe mine will come soon!


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Emily are you in Florida?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

arigney said:


> Emily are you in Florida?


Yes I am 
Dead center Inbetween Daytona and Orlando.
Oh, and I made a new thread about her kidding, it's called finally!


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

We are in Harder county in the center of the state an hour away from Tampa.


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry Hardee county not harder stupid auto correct!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

That's so cool 

Need a new herd sire??(; 
Me and mollylue9 are by the beach!!


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

I would love a blue eyed boy. Ours that was born on valentines day had blue eyes and its a girl. Have to see what we get if my other girl ever pops!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

arigney said:


> I would love a blue eyed boy. Ours that was born on valentines day had blue eyes and its a girl. Have to see what we get if my other girl ever pops!


Aww well both the boys are for sale!!(; 
But they're not registered....


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Neither are mine


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very colorful and adorable babies!! Congratulations on finally getting to see them!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

arigney said:


> Neither are mine


Wellllllll I know where one REALLY beautiful blue eyed buckling is!(;


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> Wellllllll I know where one REALLY beautiful blue eyed buckling is!(;


I have 3 beautiful blue eyed bucklings


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

aceofspades said:


> I have 3 beautiful blue eyed bucklings


Haha well I was just blessed with two beautiful blue eyes bucklings 
Go check em out on thebirth announcements page under finally!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Aww they are so cute! My ND has one baby cooking in the oven... It's going to be hard to let that one go since there is only one, but it's a mix so I can't keep it. I'm getting a little buckling next week though  It will fill up my need for baby goats for a while!! LOL


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Scottyhorse said:


> Aww they are so cute! My ND has one baby cooking in the oven... It's going to be hard to let that one go since there is only one, but it's a mix so I can't keep it. I'm getting a little buckling next week though  It will fill up my need for baby goats for a while!! LOL


Haha, today I went to the farm to see that the guy got 10 babies in one lil stall! I got my fix!


----------

